# Any results from the Maine field trial



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Any results yet?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I haven't heard anything but I know the results will be posted at www.mainertc.org tomorrow.

Andy


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 6, 2004)

*derby*

just heard from one very unhappy derby contestant . said that the derby had 4 triples. only 3 dog got thru last series and one of them switched at leaast 3 times


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

:roll: Good grief! I'd like to hear more about that one.


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 6, 2004)

more news from the derby got a call saying that the judges tryied to give a derby fourth to a dog that handled !!!! talk about not knowing the rules.
mitch


----------



## pistol (Mar 24, 2004)

mosher won the open with scarlet. she turned 10 in feb. i believe.
________
Honda Ct90 History


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Wonderful Derby this weekend with a triple in the first & second series. Nearly 1/2 the field lost in the 1st. I didn't stick around for the 3rd & 4th but those were triples as well. No [email protected]*t!
The first series was set up & test dog ran. Judges said that's the test. And one commented that most of the dogs were about to age out and could do a semi retired triple. Luckily the Chairman was present and informed the judges that they couldn't throw the long middle bird and then have the bird boy walk away 25 yards to sit in the shade. :shock: 
In addition, from the line he appeared retired behind a small tree standing 1/2 way out. Tough bird placement to boot with bird thrown hitting lower branches of large evergreen falling into good cover underneath the the low overhanging branches. Most chose to select the long bird second before the short memory bird. 
To add some difficulty to the 1st series triple, within yards on either side of the line to the short memory bird and 25 yds short of the fall was a kennel size bird pen filled with a flock of ducks on one side and a very small pond on the other where 8 or 10 crates of birds sat all the previous day. :shock: Can you spell double poison bird mark? Hell I don't know what to call it. This is where mine checked up, hunted, popped, then sorted out where the bird was 20 yds further out. Real nice job on the other 2 marks but he was dropped.  
The welts from all the black fly bites were nothing compared to the hurtin' these guys put on some good young dogs.
Forgot to mention the flyer gunners were using full chokes. Birds looked real nice or at least the half that was left did.


----------



## pistol (Mar 24, 2004)

our own sally ann earl costello won the am. with yukon.
________
BUY HERBALAIRE


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

*Derby Results*

So what were the derby placements?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Who were the Derby judges?


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

*Maine*

Way to go Dr. Sally Ann and Yukon!!!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Who were the Derby judges?


One of the judges is listed as being from SoCal with one minor stakes point. His name is not familiar to me so he probably just moved here. I do not think they would fly a one point judge 3000 miles.

Russ in San Diego


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

One of the judges (on the premium) was from NH and had no points. The other is from Conn and has 3 major stakes points, although from what a past co-judge has indicated to me he is not the sharpest nail in the bucket.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to SallyAnn and Yukon!!

Andy


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Does anyone know what the set up was in the 4th series of Qualifying? 

Paula


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Looks like only 3 dogs placed.

http://www.mainertc.org/derbyresults.html


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Some one wondered: "Has there ever been a 12 bird derby before??"

Dan Rice


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

captaindan said:


> Some one wondered: "Has there ever been a 12 bird derby before??"
> 
> Dan Rice


I was sure bet there never has been and hopefully never will be again.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Paula
The 4th series Qualifying test was a water triple run from just behind where the 1st series retired fell and run into the big pond. Marks on far left and far right sides of pond.
R/H down the shore retired canoe mark thrown in cover in water, Middle a water reentry thrown up and out on land at base of fallen tree, L/H short swim flyer up on land.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way To Go Sally And Yukon!!!! Also congrats to David Mosher after a great weeekend!!!


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

I hear the internet bus warming up :wink:


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

I have avoided posting on this derby until the annoyance settled. 

I had a great weekend at the trial. The Mosher?s were great hosts. It was fun running the dogs in the Open and the Am.

As for my derby dog, her marking proved to me that she will some day be an all-age competitor.

The best quote I heard over the weekend summed up the situation:

?They got plenty of answers, but I am not sure they knew the question!?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

bjlokey wrote, in reponse to the question "Has there ever been a 12 bird derby before?":



> I was sure bet there never has been and hopefully never will be again.


Yes, there have been several 12 bird Derbies before....and all of them were run as doubles with 6 series.....

Keith Griffith


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

Canman said:


> The Mosher?s were great hosts.


I certainly agree with this. _*The Mosher's are great hosts and they work very hard to make sure this trial runs smoothly. *_They even throw a very nice tailgate party at their or the clubs expense.


----------

